# Cits ... >  Kas cipiem vedera

## parols

kas sitie pa cipiem,un vai kadam ir datashhet.....(vismaz pinout)
*HA118195NT
*LB1943
*3000A
*LA7851
*KA38428
*LA2110
*K1A7325R
*LA1140

----------


## Velko

http://www.alldatasheet.com/, http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/, gan jau vēl ir kādas līdzīgas lapas.

----------


## parols

die,zel sitajaas neatradu  ::

----------


## Vikings

Ieraksti Googlē un skaties kur piedāvā pdf failus. Vienu intereses pēc ierakstīju un uzreiz atrada. Tā kā vajag rūpīgāk meklēt.

----------


## marizo

jā, Googlē raksti "mikroshēma" datasheet.

----------

